# lappy with dedicated graphic card under 40000



## ashishstillthere (Nov 1, 2008)

hi guys i needa lappy under 40000 with dedicated graphic card 


plz suggest me some 


*www.compareindia.com/specification/laptops/compaq-presario-cq45112au/42691 


i have seen this.what about this.main problem is it has shared card.plz suggest me some lappy amd/intel is not problem like this.some minor +/- can be possible

no reply???????


----------



## ashishstillthere (Nov 3, 2008)

stilll no replyyyyyy..........any buddy plzzzzzzz help meeeee


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

So you do not want integrated graphics?(radeon should be much better than intel's x3100).
Don't know whether you can get a good graphics card at that price.

m8400gs is not good for gaming. And radeon's hd 3200 (780G) will bring a similar performance with lower power consumption.And m8600gt is definitely pricier, a balanced laptop with 8600gt would probably cost you around 47-50k.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Nov 5, 2008)

I visited a lenovo showroom in delhi where i found lenovo 3000 Y430 @ 47500/- with the following features:

intelC2D (T5800), 2 GHz, 667 FSB, 2MB Cache
vista premium
14.1" WXGA LED
2 GB DDR 3 @ 1066
320 SATA (dont know abt the rpm)
DVD RW TRAY IN
FACE RECOG
2.1 SPEAKER
DOLBY HOME THEATER
BLUE TOOTH
CAMERA (1.3)
HDMI OUTPUT
LENAVO READY COMM
NVIDIA GEFORCE GO 9300 GS 256 MB
1 YR WARRANTY

wat abt it? reply soon i have to buy it asap. as budget is increased is there any other option in less than 50k?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Dell Inspiron 1525 with X3100 ftw... Dell ftw... Dell lapies ftw....

Lenovo and HP are good too... Acer is kinda OKish for lower priced models. Stay away from Vaio (you wont get a Vaio under 40k anyways).


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get best lappy from DELL @ 40k


----------



## ashishstillthere (Nov 5, 2008)

> You can get best lappy from DELL @ 40k




which one???can you suggest me a lappy in dell with all or more than that feature thats too under 45k



between all that plz tell me hows is this lappy???should i buy it or not


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 16, 2009)

hiii buddies m back in search for one more lappy n this time also the Q is same lappy under 40k n dedicated graphic card....plz help me again to choose one


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 16, 2009)

ashishstillthere said:


> I visited a lenovo showroom in delhi where i found lenovo 3000 Y430 @ 47500/- with the following features:
> 
> intelC2D (T5800), 2 GHz, 667 FSB, 2MB Cache
> vista premium
> ...



9300GS doesnt matter at all, as its not good for gaming. As sumone suggests get a lappy onboard 780/790 GX Graphics/ They were pretty good one and beat this sh1t.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^ so plz suggest me the model that came with this n under my budget...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 16, 2009)

^^
Google it dude  or check out models of few companies. You'll come to a conclusion


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ cant u give me an idea of some model


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 16, 2009)

^^

I forgot it mate.Just type AMD Laptops and u'll get loads of results.If i remembered it,i am the first to help u.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 16, 2009)

thats what i dont wana amd coz amd lappy comes up with all those thing which are available in intel at price...i got this lappy as a deal so i think may be now some models have been introduced or its price will be degraded


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2009)

^^
Thats obvious. AMD aint a low performer in the stage. Intels X3100 sux and 780/790GX are way better than them, they even beat som older gpu's too. Think abt that. For 40k. you wont expect a lappy with 9600GM or so. You get for what u paid.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ so for getting a dedicated graphic card how much i should have to stretch my budget ........i dont wana a hi fi dont wana mid end end i just wana a dedicated graphic card in lappy with intel's processor


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2009)

^^
For tat u hav to stretch ur budget by a whooping 20-30k. I knew there is a lappy in HP comes with 9600GM and 2.2Giga proccy from Intel, costs around 74k four months ago.

Or else get a lappy with 8600GM for around 55k.

Lets decide it by urself.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jul 17, 2009)

9600 gm is the latest n its coming in dv 9 series ...dude i dont wana hi fi one cant you suggest me a cheapest lappy having dedicated grafi card n intel's proci


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ As in my prev post, a lappy wid 8600GM which comes at a max of 55k. Or else look for crappy 4650 powered lappy for around50k.


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

why dont u go for a studio 15 for sub 50k configuration with ATI 4570.
Performance is equivalent to Nvidia 9600mgs. It has a GDDR3 memory. 
Maybe studio 14 has it too. 
otherwise if you can go for zenith- zenith director plus ultra (Nvidia 9600mgs) @near  42k.


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> For tat u hav to stretch ur budget by a whooping 20-30k. I knew there is a lappy in HP comes with 9600GM and 2.2Giga proccy from Intel, costs around 74k four months ago.
> 
> Or else get a lappy with 8600GM for around 55k.
> ...



8600 gt is nowhere near to 4570... 
i dont think any model has got it now... pretty old..


----------

